# Anyone ever use a mold to make their own decoys?



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Im thinking of getting into this myself. Anyone have any experience?

Can you name some places to buy some molds or do you know someone that can help me out? Thanks alot.

This is the best outdoors site on the net! :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Haven't made any my self but years back in high school shop class they had a goose decoy mould for polystyreen. A couple of guy made them and the turned out pretty good. You might check ebay. I see decoy moulds fairly often. They seem to go for $60-$80.


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Ty-
Used to be a place from Clinton,Iowa that sold mold and the stuff for the molds for decoys. Mught have even been called Clinton Decoys,not sure? All you did was put the poly stuff in the mold,clamp it together and boil the mold and sun of a gun, a decoy. Haven't seen that place listed in any of the mags for a while but it might be still there. 
Sid


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

sid-

I've got one of these molds, must've bought it 25 yrs ago from Herter's, I think. Makes a nice looking decoy, but HEAVY!! You wouldn't want to try lugging a bag full of them around. Getting the keel and the weight set right was a bit of trial and error. Haven't used it in many a year, it's still around someplace.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Last spring on the 'fuge somebody posted a picture with the snow goose Full Bodys he made out of a decoy mold and they looked damn good.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

thats my plan man!


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

yea i have goten about 30-40 full body foam decoys from some old farmers that made them like 20 years ago and back then everyone was doing it and they still look really really GOOD. i repainted them and added them to my snow goose silos and they look really great. i just also repainted and put new feeding heads on other and going to try them out down here for iowa goose opener for some of the locals. they alos made great floater just when u bake them add a weight inside of them at the bottom for a weight. works great and looks great. i will telll u if i have any luck this weekend

thomas


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

You are correct eskay, at least 25 years ago, been doing this for 42 years now and as long as the waders can be put on I'll keep going. The weight and weighting issue was a problem now that you mention it. I left 24 of them in a goose pit here in Illinois 15 or so years ago and someone stole them all, by the way that was a private pit so that tells you something about some of our hunting friends. Have a fun and safe time in the marsh.
Sid :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

There's a goose head mold on ebay right now 6 days left


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

The outfit in Clinton IA is R&R sports. I have only done business with them once but they seem to be decent guys. I wasn't buying the molds you guys are talking about but they still carry them.


----------

